# Virtual Dub bleibt hängen :(



## Transmitter (9. März 2003)

Hi!

Was mach ich denn da falsch?

ich habe eine ca. 250mb große mpeg1 datei.

die will ich so: 
http://www.dvdbrennen.com/sections.php?op=viewarticle&artid=16
in eine kleiner divx umwandeln.

da sollte ja virtual dub funktionieren?

habe alles schön eingestellt ( DivX 5.03 ) und gehe auf Save as avi ... 

dann fängt v dub an, ca. 22 fp/s.
die zielavi hat dann 16.x mb.

und v dub geht dann nach ca. 10 min runter auf 0 fp/s und macht auch nichts mehr .. die komplette zeit steigt zeitgleich mit der vergangenen zeit.

sonst tut sich nichts mehr.

das avi funktioniert auch nicht 

was kann ich denn da tun?

thx schon mal
cu - transmitter


----------



## goela (9. März 2003)

Tja, vielleicht hat ja VirtualDub ein Problem mit dem MPEG. An Deiner Stelle würde ich versuchen das Ganze vielleicht erst mal in ein anderes Format zu konvertieren. Dann in DivX.

Die Gründe für den Fehler können vielseitig sein aus diesem Grund würde ich es mal so probieren, wie ich vorgeschlagen habe.


----------



## Transmitter (10. März 2003)

nö, das ist bei jeder quell datei so 

avi, mpeg, mpeg2


----------



## goela (10. März 2003)

Speicherplatz ist kein Problem? Temporärer Speicher?

Vielleicht mal schauen, was passiert, wenn Du kürzere Dateien verwendest. Sich langsam herantasten, wann das Problem auftritt.


----------



## Transmitter (10. März 2003)

ui .. das mit den kürzeren dateien ist ne gute idee .. 

speicherplatz ist kein thema 

ich hab jetzt mal einen anderen rechner genommen .. da bin ich mal gespannt, was der so macht 

( außer den 45fps video rendering  )


----------

